

Love, e-company style - donna
http://money.cnn.com/2007/09/11/news/companies/startup_couples.biz2/index.htm?postversion=2007091208

======
donna
I've read many posts re negotiating the relationship/start-up gig. This
article presents one solution; do it together.

~~~
cyggie
But this is probably not the best solution. It's extremely difficult to draw a
clear line between work and relationship especially when both of you are
spending 90% of your waking hours on the same project. A problem with one side
will very likely lead to a bigger problem with the other....

~~~
davidw
It would be interesting to gather some data about it. Offhand, what you say
seems right - I don't think I'd want to work with my wife. Who knows, though.

------
cyggie
Now if they would only do a piece on how unsuccessful startups ruin
relationships and destroy marriages...

------
run4yourlives
"e-company"? What is this 1999?

~~~
donna
yea, it's come full circle back dot.com retro

